# Dog Names: Did you ever have a dog with a name you had never heard before?



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you have or have you ever had a dog with an unusual name that you've never heard used for a dog? Male or female? What breed was/is your dog?

We had a dog named Sesame  We called her Ses for short. She was a Shetland Sheepdog. As far as I knew, there was no other dog with that name, and I haven't seen it on any lists either.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually Inga the Rottweiler was unusual name. You don't hear that name often for dogs. Carsten either for that matter. You hear of Carson but not Carsten, it is German. I tend to use German names and they are not as common around here. I also had a Kipper growing up and that wasn't common.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never heard of another dog named Basil


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Cameo was my family's Dobe/GSD mix. We called her Cammy. 

Alvin isn't a terribly common dog name.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Inga, you're right. That's an unusual name for a dog. I have heard of a dog named Kipper, though. It was a TV show for kids, British. You can look it up, it's really cute for preschoolers 

It starts out with the theme song..

They call me Kipper..
Kipper the dog..

Nargle, I love the name Basil for a dog. You can tell I like food -- hehe.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I have met dogs named "Scuppers" and "Skipper," but I have yet to meet another "Skuppas." That is what I named my little Yorkie after the dog character Scuppers in the book "The Sailor Dog" which I always mispronounced as a kid. I also have Pood, or Poo Del, which is pretty uncommon except for the for the few variations I've seen on Dogster.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I think I have everyone beat.

When Nubs first came home with me, his name was: Versee/Versie/Verzie Pronounced just like Breezie but with a V. No one could spell it correctly, no one could say it. I have never seen a dog with that name nor human.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I named one of my dogs Kechara, and I've never heard it again (pronounced "catch-air-a")


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Until today (thanks Laurelin ) I've never known a dog that shared a name with any of mine, though of course I know humans named Kim.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

My mother named April back in '93. She said at the time you don't hear of dogs called April, I have heard of a few since. 
My present dog is Tilba, named after a small village in Southern NSW called Central Tilba & down the road Tilba Tilba. Most ppl in NSW have heard of the villages but not as a dogs name.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

When I was younger, my cousin had a great dane named Itiwa (Itty-wah)...its japanese or something for little one..or small one..I can't remember for sure. It was the first time I heard it and the last time.

Edit: Of course I've yet to meet another dog named Tiberius or Casanova...


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

My first Dane was Namaka, he camed named. I had never heard that before, or since for that matter


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Fallie!
We named our new poodle after Falcor (remember, the flying dog/ dragon from the Never Ending Story?), but wanted her to have a girly name so dropped the -cor from the end and added that ever so popular 'ie' or 'y' sound that everyone says dogs love to hear in their names'.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol this Thread makes me feel boring 
I have a Jack..A Nellie, and sometimes Biscuit, Jack and Biscuit are pretty common dog names, and Nellie is a common name in humans, and I've also met two other dogs named Nellie, I suppose the most interesting name would be my little girl I get Monday, her name is Aija (pronounced Asia).

The most silly interesting ones I've heard and actually knew the dogs was a friend I had when I was a kid, she had two dogs, one was a big Malamute named Pocky, and I loved that for some reason, and the other was a small Female husky named Hank..lol


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Pooka was my favorite dog name I ever heard.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Inga said:


> Actually Inga the Rottweiler was unusual name. You don't hear that name often for dogs. Carsten either for that matter. You hear of Carson but not Carsten, it is German. I tend to use German names and they are not as common around here. I also had a Kipper growing up and that wasn't common.


My Ilsa was the same way - you'd think it was a common name, but I've never seen another Ilsa. Lots of dogs named Elsa, but not Ilsa. We pronounced it "ILL-seh", not "ELL-suh".



FilleBelle said:


> Cameo was my family's Dobe/GSD mix. We called her Cammy.


I know someone with a dobe (same breeder that mine came from) named Cameo. It's a good name for a dobe or a dobe mix. 



Ocsi said:


> Fallie!
> We named our new poodle after Falcor (remember, the flying dog/ dragon from the Never Ending Story?), but wanted her to have a girly name so dropped the -cor from the end and added that ever so popular 'ie' or 'y' sound that everyone says dogs love to hear in their names'.


I train with a great dane named Falcor.... he's a sweetie, an definirely has a "Falcor face."


I always thought "Ronin" was a fairly unique name, but recently I've been seeing dobe puppies pop up on a dobe forum named Ronin... perhaps my bow is a trendsetter! Ada's name is unusual, but I'm guessing there are others out there that share her name. Kaylee is *not* unique... I'm sure there are tons of Firefly fans out there with a dog named Kaylee. Granted, her "official" name is Kaywinnit... but I bet all the Firefly fans with dogs named Kaylee say that.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

all4thedogs said:


> My first Dane was Namaka, he camed named. I had never heard that before, or since for that matter


What a coincidence! In Malay, the word "nama" means name, and "namaku" means my name.

My pup's name is Cadence. I named him after a musical term because I've been playing the piano for about 16 years, and I love music. Also, Cadence sounds pretty much gender neutral to me.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I have Yoshi, I have never groomed another dog in 8 years named Yoshi. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

not to threadjack (its sort of on topic) -but check out this video! Its sooo cute
plus there's a poodle on here, his name is Yoda! How cute!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtPKbMwnRo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a friend of mine his boxername is deogie prenouce de-o-g or d-o-g.I think thats how he spells it.We call him baby d.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Ocsi said:


> not to threadjack (its sort of on topic) -but check out this video! Its sooo cute
> plus there's a poodle on here, his name is Yoda! How cute!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtPKbMwnRo&feature=player_embedded


No problem!  I like the name Yoda for a dog.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

psilentchild said:


> I have a friend of mine his boxername is deogie prenouce de-o-g or d-o-g.I think thats how he spells it.We call him baby d.


I've never met another dog named Deeogee....but I know someone who named their kid that..poor kid


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

You know what, Dunixi, Tiberius has got to be the coolest dog name I've heard


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Our dog is named Kage pronounced Kaw-gay. I have not heard of another dog with that name, at least here in the US. Maybe in Japan. It means shadow.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

sagira said:


> You know what, Dunixi, Tiberius has got to be the coolest dog name I've heard


Thanks Sagira..his full name is James Tiberius Kirk...I prefer Tiberius though


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got Kazimeras & Gustavus. Gus is pretty common, I have a friend who has a pug named Gus. I'm still waiting to meet another Kaz.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never heard of another "Leif" before ...my husband & step-son gave me ROYAL HE!! over naming my boy this..they said "thats SO stupid"...they liked the name "Chance" though..I am SOOO glad that I have a mind of my own!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I was super proud of myself when I came up with Gatsby, most people have heard of it, can spell it, and say it, but they've never called a dog that. Well two weeks into having him/being on DF, there's another Gatsby here! It was very sad. 

Then there's Cody, my parent's dog from when I was a kid. Lots of dogs have that name, but I'm okay with that since it's the _best_ name for a dog.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a bluetick coonhound mix that I got from a shelter who was named Two Bits. LOL. I tried to change it but she wouldn't go for it. Max's name was Tosco when I adopted him. A doberman that I handled was named Crunch and another that a friend owned is named Dictator.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

We had a Black German Shepherd as a Kid named Nightstalker, Also had a Black and Tan German Shepherd Named Ignoramus (Iggy for short) Currently I have a Lab mix Named Kowalski, Also a Boston Terrier named Chad...I've never met another Dog Named Chad or Kowalski.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never known another dog named Callahan before.
Never heard another dog named Guera (pronounced weh-dah).
When I was younger I had a Rat Terrier/Chihuahua mix named DeeOhGee 

Also when I was younger, my neighbor had 3 Boxers... 
1 named _Bud_, another named _Wis_ (pronounced wise), and the last one named _Er_. 
Can ya guess what his favorite beer is?

Oh and my mom used to have Dachshunds growing up and one of them was named Sir.
Nessa


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

My dogs are Brom and Iorek. I have not met other dogs with those names before 

Also my grandmother had a dog when my dad was growing up called Guess and she said she wanted to name a dog What  My nan had the best sense of humour!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My mutts name is Lloyd. I haven't met another dog with that name yet.

My shepherd's name is Nash, I haven't actually met another dog named Nash but I have read of one online.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

i have the only dog i know of named Bikhi.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Right when I was born, my parents had two Old English Sheepdogs. One of the their names was Duffy. I think its a little more common now, but it was unusual at the time. The other dog's name was Patches... which is pretty common.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sagira said:


> Inga, you're right. That's an unusual name for a dog. I have heard of a dog named Kipper, though. It was a TV show for kids, British. You can look it up, it's really cute for preschoolers
> 
> It starts out with the theme song..
> 
> ...


Sagira That is funny. I wonder how old that show is though. My dog was named that about 35 years ago.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> My dogs are Brom and Iorek. I have not met other dogs with those names before
> 
> Also my grandmother had a dog when my dad was growing up called Guess and she said she wanted to name a dog What  My nan had the best sense of humour!


One of my friends has a Pyr named Iorek. Great name for white dogs, it seems 

I have never met another dog named Cortex or Jameson, but I have met one other Léon.

My first dog was named Thalie. I have never met another dog with that name, but 3 humans


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

This may surprise some of you. In 1973 my sister traded 2 kittens for a puppy thinking she could wish it off on us. By the time she brought it to us, each of her 3 boys had a different name for it. I decided Jacob, or Jake was the most acceptable. At that time, I never had heard of a dog named Jake. Since then, it has become quite common.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Uallis. Not that many people have been able to figure out how to pronounce his name. lol It's actually pronounced like Wallace but is a Gaelic spelling of it. 

I also have an Eddie. I have heard of another dog with that name but its still not too terribly common for a dog I don't think. My Eddie is named after Eddie Van Halen. My mother dislikes the name 'Eddie' and insists on calling him 'Van' instead...haha 

In the past, I've had dogs named Montana and Dan. I have never heard of other dogs with those names. Montana was named after Joe Montana and Dan was named after a dog in an Ernest Hemingway book I believe.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Still haven't met another boy named "Sioux".


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

My dog's name is Bolo. and she is a girl. ive yet to meet another female Bolo. I met a male Bolo once though.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Other odd dog names of other dogs I've had

Beagle named Chavakian...we called him Chavak. He was rehomed and is now named Chuck.
Chow chow/GSD named Panzer
GSD/Rottie (we think) named Baby Girl
Great Danes named Fuzz and Boy (brothers)
Small poodle looking female dog called Grandpa Puppy (I was 4...give me a break)
Heinz 57 (poodle/doxie I think) named Frisky...she was the size of a large doxie but thought she was a great dane.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

There is a "Dumpster" and a "Lampshade" at my dog park.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Tula (Two-La) my SS
Fawie a little beagle
Argo a Dobe owned by a Czech.

Most of the dog names so far mentioned are mostly heard before peoples names, tribes and etc. I have a hard time remembering names that are words that I have never heard before. Or words from another language. Like Fawie. It took me forever to remember that dog's name!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a couple of neighbours who named their dogs Killer and Shredder. Killer happens to be a teensy Yorkie pup and Shredder a 10-pound poodle/shih tzu mix. Lol.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

If my next dog happens to be a female, she's going to be named "Colette." I've never heard of a dog with that name before, so I guess it's rare! I have no idea what my next dog's name will be if he happens to be a male, but I'm still brainstorming! I like to plan ahead, lol!  I have been thinking of the french name "Guy" (Pronounced as "gee" with a hard G) but I'm not sure how well that would work as a call-name.

(BTW, if anyone is wondering, Basil's name is pronounced the British way, like "Ba-zil," not "Bay-zil.")


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

I have never met a dog named Basil before, but I've met two people named Basil (Bay-zil)!

I've never met a dog named Luna, except for mine.  I'm sure they're out there, but I just have not met one yet.

I used to have a friend with a pit bull named Shredder. He was a 90 lb pit and tore their bedroom door to shreds when they left him in there for too long on accident. LOL


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Nargle said:


> I've never heard of another dog named Basil


I have a Basil. My 3 1/2 year old UK import! He is a good fellow.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I've never known another dog named Callahan before.


My former coworker has a rough collie named Callahan. He's very pretty.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dunixi said:


> GSD/Rottie (we think) named Baby Girl
> .


My boy Carsten's nickname is little boy.

I know a Pit Bull name Baby Girl. I know a Rottie name Big Boy. Go figure on that one. lol

If I get another male Rottie it will be Klein and a girl will be Gretta.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Nargle said:


> If my next dog happens to be a female, she's going to be named "Colette." I've never heard of a dog with that name before, so I guess it's rare!


We had a Colette, too, but called her Koli.

Let's see...odd dog names....we've had:
Bunter
Caillou
Cake
Sparrow
Viggo
Lefty
Curlin

Friends have had:
Targhee
Kootenai
Teton
Trovi
Lanner
Saker
DuctTape
Stihl
Finch


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never heard of another dog named Smalls (and let alone a girl) or Magpie. There is another Jonas or two on a different forum I'm on, but mostly I meet Jonah's. Jack is a very common name, but to be fair his name is District Attorney Jack McCoy. 

Our next dog will either be Bane or Rhemington (Rhemmy, for short)


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I've met a few Libby's. 

When I was a kid we had a puppy named Buzz. This was WAAAAAY before Toy Story, and I have never met another Buzz.

One of my aunts had a GSD named Cara. 

My other aunt had a GSD (offspring of Cara) named Magnum PI Burgermeister Meisterburger (Magnum for short). LOL!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope my next dog will be female. I have the names Sorcha or Eve picked out as possible names.

I've also met another Mastiff whose name was Breeze. I thought that was really pretty.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> I have a Basil. My 3 1/2 year old UK import! He is a good fellow.


Oh my goodness, awesome!  How do you pronounce it?

Also: I've always liked the names Scout an Atticus, I'm a big To Kill a Mockingbird fan  Maybe that answers my question about what my next dog's name will be, lol!


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> other aunt had a GSD (offspring of Cara) named Magnum PI Burgermeister Meisterburger (Magnum for short). LOL!


Did you know that "Burgermeister" is German for "mayor"?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Inga said:


> My boy Carsten's nickname is little boy.
> 
> I know a Pit Bull name Baby Girl. I know a Rottie name Big Boy. Go figure on that one. lol
> 
> If I get another male Rottie it will be Klein and a girl will be Gretta.


Baby Girl and Panzer were adopted from a local shelter together, and came named. We just called her Baby.

Does Big Boy like burgers? (sorry..fave burger chain back home)


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Since I am out in public a lot and frequently am asked the dog's name I try to stick to stuff I won't have to repeat. I did name one female balack Lab Nita, Chocktaw for bear cub. Why not the whole list:

1 1991 Taffy 
2 1992 Nugget 
3 1993 Aster 
4 1994 Daisy
5 1995 Peggy and Lola 
7 1996 Tulip
8 1997 Dawn 
9 1998 Prince 
10 1999 Zeke
11 2000 Lucky 
12 2001 Gretchen 
13 2002 Trudy and Kate Pico 
14 2003 Pepper and Aster Luther
15 2004 Sheba 
16 2005 Nita Augen 
17 2006 Holly Zephyr
18 2007 Xanthe08 
19 2008 Tux
20 2009 Raven

Names in the second column are our daughter's dogs.


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Hermione... She was a crazy Harry Potter fan...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My friend when I was 13-ish had a terrier mix named Tuppence. We called her Tuppy. 

A neighbor had an Australian Shepherd named G'Day. 

My parents' dog is named Shugga (Southern for "sugar" LOL---they didn't name her; her former owner is from Kentucky). We call her Shug. 

My mom's childhood dog was named Sandals. 

Neighbor's Toy Poodle named Kuni (because they bought her in Iwakuni.....yeah, let the kids name her).

A Rough Collie named Timmy (haha!).

A Pug named Sally.

If I get another large-breed male someday his call name will be Boss.

I know more odd cat names because you don't have to call the cat in public, LOL. 
Sonja
Fiona
Mousy Tongue (Mao Tse Tung)
Beau Thai
Timothy James (family joke---every male in their family has the middle name of James)
Steve
Maui
Trunks (I'm told this is from an anime?)
Botitas ("little boots" in Spanish)
Tea (the baby says "teee!" for "kitty", they just changed the spelling)
Princess Fluffy Tinkerbell (let the 4-year-old name her)
Dora
Nacho
Jellybean
Silka
Niji (nee-jee, this means "rainbow" in Japanese---she's calico)
Legs
Names
Four
Dude
Hmmm, seems like you can pull any word out the air and it would make a good cat name.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

My first dog with my fiance was a Shar Pei named Noodles.. his name was Nudo before we rescued him, and I decided I liked Noodles better, it was cuter.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was growing up, my aunt got a female puppy and let me name it. I was on vacation at the time (we were in central america and she lives there) and there was a cartoon on and one of the characters was named Quiza (Kee-za) and I loved it, so we named her that. As for Herrick, I haven't met another dog with that name or by the name of Quiza. Btw, I LOVE the name Basil


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

My aunt has a pomi-poo pup named Theodore...now I've heard it for lots of people ad a chipmunk..lol but not common for a puppy!.

And of course my dads dog Askit. 

When I was VERY young my parents had a dog named Bijoux, (bee-shoo)

And a family friend had a rottie named Shmoogoo..haha poor boy a big "tough" rottie named Shmoogoo..


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Jare said:


> When I was VERY young my parents had a dog named Bijoux, (bee-shoo)


Was the dog a bit of a princess? Because "Bijoux" is french for "jewels" or "jewelry."


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Was the dog a bit of a princess? Because "Bijoux" is french for "jewels" or "jewelry."


Lol no actually, she was a bit of a rough and tumble wild child, this was when my parents were in California, I was about 1 when she died, they thought she had coyote in her, and she would always escape our 7 foot fence, one time she escaped and came home shot, (they figured it was the neighbor, he had chickens and he probably thought she was a coyote trying to get them), it was just in her skin though, they took her to the vet and removed it, then she escaped again, and never came home, and them my parents heard just through friends and stuff the neighbor had shot and and well, succeeded this time, they never even got to bury her or anything, one of these days ill have to find a photo, scan it and post it.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i named my shiba Signey after about 2 months of name searching. i was originally going to go with a japanese name, because of the origin of the breed, but couldn't find anything that fit. finally, when looking through Scandinavian names (supposedly we're Scandinavian on my dad's side) i found her name. it means something like "new victory", and it just really seemed to fit her.


----------



## HuskyLover1987 (Jan 4, 2010)

My current Husky's name is Akira (Uh-Key-ruh). I dunno if that's common or not, but I randomly came across it, and thought it was beautiful!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

One of Iorek's best friends at daycare was (we moved away ) a Newfoundland named Schmichael. I have not heard of a dog with that name before.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Oh my goodness, awesome!  How do you pronounce it?


Ba-zul, like Basil Fawlty on Fawlty Towers!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I have yet to meet anyone else with a dog named Odo. I haven't directly met another Kira either, but I would imagine you'd see more Kiras than Odos 

My ex-husband has a cat that the kids named, and his name is Purrkinney. That's one I've never heard anywhere else either!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I always try to name my pets names I haven't heard before. I just love unusual names, lol. I'd never heard of any dogs named Kuma before I got my boy, I've heard of maybe 2 since then.


----------



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

I had an Aussie mix named Kona a couple years ago. I haven't seen it before or since.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I had one named Cinder, I suspect it's more common than I think but I've never met another one. She got it because she a little 6 week old black thing, like a coal cinder.

My latest is named Kaya, I haven't seen that before. It's Hopi indian for "sister".

Then there's Hope, which the rescue named my bigger GSD, I had never heard it before. I thought it was just a sweet name the girls att the shelter gave her... Now I am more convinced it is just short for Hopeless..


----------



## mydoog (Jan 4, 2010)

my brother dog name was little funny it was "spicy"

but it was realy the good name for it because it was riot and "spicy"


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> Ba-zul, like Basil Fawlty on Fawlty Towers!


You watch Fawlty Towers too?? You and I think a lot alike, lol!


----------



## purplepixel (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! There are some awesome names in this thread. I have 2 dogs named Tifa and Turkey (we call him Turk for short).


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Some awesome names here!

My coworker's IG is named Crumpet 

and there's a Dane at the dog park named Pinkerton 



> Did you know that "Burgermeister" is German for "mayor"?


Yah... do you know what movie it's from?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Digit, Pirouge, Filet, Boozer, SirT, De lait, And Cajun...


----------



## jsy27 (Jan 5, 2010)

My last dog was a mean looking rottweiler mix who was the sweetest dog ever, I named her Mabel. 
My new puppy is named Coach because my Dad was a football coach, so now we have another "Coach Symank!"
I also had a Husky named Jezebel


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't heard of another Shauni ('shawn-ee'), though I can bet there are some other ones out there. And we have Soka ('so-ka'), which I'm fairly certain is a one of a kind name. It came from the word, soca which is a type of caribbean music that comes from the words 'soul' and 'calypso'. Our past dog was named Kalypso, so this seemed kind of fitting.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Growing up, I had a yorkie named Hobbit and a bichon named Neysa (pronounced Nay-suh).


----------



## jsy27 (Jan 5, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> Growing up, I had a yorkie named Hobbit and a bichon named Neysa (pronounced Nay-suh).


Had a friend out west who had a dog named Pete. Now Pete isn't anything special, but my friends name was Jack Tepe, so the dog was Pete Tepe, or p-e-t-e/t-e-p-e!


----------



## hobogirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I use to have a poodle named Hobo and my shih tzu is named Pillsbury, I also have a mut and her name is Whisper.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

This subject was near my heart since I have a new Irish setter puppy coming home on Sunday. We have spent 8 weeks finding the right name all will agree on here. We are going to call him Cashel, which is a small town in the county of Tipperary Ireland. He will be called Cash most often. I had three other setters named, Chico, Casey and Dublin already.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

losinsusan said:


> This subject was near my heart since I have a new Irish setter puppy coming home on Sunday. We have spent 8 weeks finding the right name all will agree on here. We are going to call him Cashel, which is a small town in the county of Tipperary Ireland. He will be called Cash most often. I had three other setters named, Chico, Casey and Dublin already.


Cashel is a gorgeous place, have you been there? I visited it a few times, and the Rock of Cashel is simply breathtaking. Great same for an IS! If I ever get my Irish Wolfhound, I'm thinking of calling him Cilian.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had 2 GSD, a male named Biker and a female years ago Selah. I've not heard either name then or now.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I've yet to meet or hear of another canine name Kaki. I met one girl who's nickname is Kaki. My pooch is named after Kaki King, the muscian. The name is usually a nickname for girls named Katherine.

I already have several unique names stored away for future dogs and I'm not sharing.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

I adopted a 3 yr old great pyrenees mix named Hoshi (pronounced hoe-she) when I was in high school, she had a sister named Socke (sock-e) but she died of parvo at the age of 2 yrs. Had another great pyrenees mix (hoshi's niece) named Docka, its swedish for doll. Then when I was 10 we had a mutt, possible lab mix, named Gus.

Oh and my cockatiels name is Sparticus, and my cat's name is Fuzzy. Most people name their cats Fluffy but I haven't run across another Fuzzy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, yeah, my dad's childhood dog was named Nicole. I've never heard of a dog named Nicole otherwise. Lots of people, just not a dog.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Matrix. I've never met another in person, but have heard of another. I used to volunteer for a dog guide school and some of the dog's names were very...creative. My favourite were two HUGE chocolate lab brothers named Judge and Jury.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> Yah... do you know what movie it's from?


A Year without A Santa Claus!!! It's my favorite. 

I have Mandie and Melodie. Popular girls names, have yet to meet other dogs with their names.


----------



## suzieque (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup. A dog named Ngai. Pronounced NaGi. With a soft g. It stood for Never Gives An Inch. Whatever our old dog did, she could do better!

And our current cat named Sign.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Since folks have add cat names...I'll add mine. We have a Loki, and lots of people have pets named Loki. But we also have Jayce, Cassiel, Pele (pronounced Pa-lay), Mikey (prounounced Mickey), and Rya (pronounced Ree-a).


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> A Year without A Santa Claus!!! It's my favorite.


Close, it's from Santa Claus is Coming to Town


----------



## mnmn926 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have had 3 dogs all named after towns within the state we were from and living in at the time. We'd get out the Atlas and find an unusual name for them.

Silky Terrier named *Ouray*. We were living in Colorado at the time.

Min Pin named *Chaska*, after a town in east TN. We were both from TN.

Akita/Shepherd Mix named *Brenham* (TX) We were living in TX when we got her.

Mark


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got an Irish Red and White Setter named Baby Triceratops, after an animatronic dinosaur on the t.v mini-series "Dinotopia". Silly, I know. But it suited her and honestly, still does!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Also: I've always liked the names Scout an Atticus, I'm a big To Kill a Mockingbird fan  Maybe that answers my question about what my next dog's name will be, lol!


I had a malamute/collie named Scout -- he was male, but was named after Scout Finch nonetheless. The actor Jake Gyllenhaal has a GSD called Atticus and a puggle, Boo Radley (pics here)!

Growing up, I had a Samoyed named Kalli. Her previous owners claimed that her name meant "mashed potatoes" in some other language, but who knows how accurate that was! My current papillon is Crystal, which doesn't seem to be a very common dog name. I didn't name her; if I had, I probably would have gone with Penny.

I had a black cat named Sunday and a Maine **** called Biber (Turkish for "Pepper"). A friend has a white cat named Purple, which is great. My cousin has a huge grey cat called Pan. My brother's big grey cat is named Allin, after punk rocker G.G. Allin.

I have no idea what I'm going to call my next dog (a male klee kai). I have a month or more to think about it! Hoping something just comes to me when I meet the pup.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Since cats are being added:
I have Muse, Polo, Alice, and Pasha.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

My Rotti's name is Abbadon. Never met another with that name. Kitty's name is Luke Skywalker, due to his constant meowing and attention-getting antics.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a Toula (Too-la) we call her tu-tu for short , A chihuahua named Bear Bear and Rogan is my new boy 

Past dogs are dobermans 
Casper, Jazz, Gypsy, Kelsey, Sally and Schatzie


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

My mom used to have/breed JRT's. Her female was Moe and she had a male named Winkie (for Bullwinkle). This is gonna sound silly but those names are actually nick names for my mom and step dad. It's a long story!! One of the pups my mom sold was named JR (for Jack Russel). LOL.

I had a pit named Malikhi, a pit named Fiona. I was fostering (gonna adopt) an AB mix named Khane. And now I have Jhazmyn. I don't know if the names are unique but they are definitely spelled different.

On a different not, when I was younger I had a guinea pig named Zuba and recently I had one named Jheri (Jheri Curl). He had curly afro hair.....it was too cute!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i have an 
jack (bichon), which is fairly common, he was named after my love for the whiskey 
tillie (bichon), which is kinda common, but i've never met another one.
jersey (red shiba), which isn't too common, we needed a j name and it was jeter, but then we decided on jersey ( we are sports fans)
izzy (akita), which isn't too common around here, but i've heard it before.
zoe (cream shiba), again, kinda common, but not around here
koozie ( husky), never heard of another dog named this!
tipsy ( akita), never heard of another dog named this either!
keno ( husky), i know of some kenai's, but no other kenos. i wasn't even aware it was game until after i named him. i took kenai and wanted some thing more male, so i just replaced the -ai with an -o lol

we have had
magnum puppy investagator aka magnum p.i ( maltese), never heard of any others around here!
Sassy( rottie/lab? mix), very common name
Maverick aka Wolfie Bear ( akita), not very common around here, my mom chose his name Maverick after Tom Cruise, i named him Wolfie Bear, because thats what he reminded me of!
Kegger ( beagle), we fostered him for abour 3 weeks and he had a wormy belly when we got him, so it looked like a little pony keg lol, so we were going to name him PK, but then decided kegger was better! i still want to name another dog this again!


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dogs we (being me and my parents) have owned (over the span of 20 years!)
I think they are all fairly individual 

Great Danes:
Orion
Olivia (Libby)
Heidi
Morgan
Johnny
Walker
Kade

Shih Tzus:
Elliott
Bliss

Poodles:
Charlie (female)
Prada
Shae
Maddison (Maddi)
Jordan
Cody
Tyler
Brody
Brock
Logan

Rottweiler:
Pagan


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Some of the more unique named dogs I have had were..

Alpine(after a beer brand lol)
Saxon(thought I was original but shortly after I named him I read a article in a magazine about another Doberman with that exact same name)
Bro(short for brother because he was added as a companion for Chimo)
Chimo(breeders named him, it apparently a Inuit greeting term)
Griffin(because I have a interest in mythology)
Little Guy,(because he was a stray who used to come around, since I did not know his name, that is what I called him, when I eventually adopted him after not being able to locate his owners, I stuck with calling him that instead of giving him a name)
Lars(he is my current dog, I know it is not a uniquie name but I have yet to hear of another dog with that name)

All the rest of the dog names I had were pretty common, like Wiggles, Sam, Brownie, Shiba, Drifter etc etc.

Dunixi, I have a ferret named Loki, I also see tons of other ones with that name


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

ErisAlpine said:


> Little Guy...


Hey I had a hamster named Little Guy when I was younger. 

I've never heard of another dog called Puck, but it seems like it has the possibility to be a common dog name.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

My baby girl (who lives 2,000 miles away with my dad) is named Ellie Mae, like Ellie Mae Clampit, because of her blonde hair!


----------

